# Is a long-term ban on Harbhajan Singh justified..??



## prasad_den (Apr 30, 2008)

Bhajji is a man always surrounded in controversies.. He has been regularly involved in disiplinary violations, and none in their right minds would forget too soon about the incidents that took place in the recent Aussie series. And to top it all came the recent slap (and the famous child-like cry  ) of Sreesanth. The whole nation (well, at least most) stood behind him in Aus. Not any longer.
As of now, we are still awaiting BCCI action on Bhajji, but at least he's suspended from this edition of the IPL. 
What should be the BCCI action on him..? Should he banned from playing cricket for life..? Is it justified..? Or should he be let off with a warning and maybe some penalties..? Voice your thoughts here..

Ban Bhajji for life: Former Aus umpire


----------



## slugger (Apr 30, 2008)

make him the 12th [wo]man of the U19 woman's cricket team for 1 series - short and severe


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2008)

yeah may be he finally got what he looked after so much in desperation...lol and that too from...;p


----------



## int86 (Apr 30, 2008)

Cricket has money as player nowdays, not any human being.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 30, 2008)

harbhajan-ban him for few matches.as long as there are id!ots dedicated to cricket,he and others can earn.


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2008)

^^+1
Cricket died long ago when match fixing was brought into the limelight.
1999 i think


----------



## praka123 (Apr 30, 2008)

^yup.I stopped watching cric from that time  .I still remember the old days with sunil gavaskar ,kapil dev,vengsarkar etc though


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes. He sucks. After he's gone, atleast MI won a match.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 30, 2008)

Ban him for 2-3 years, that's what I feel. That will teach him to behave himself. We were behind him in Australia but not any more.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 30, 2008)

I think fines and match fee seizure should be better. do not let him get out of practice. We need him for the country's team. IPL is not all there is to cricket!


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.... 
@kumarmohit: Will that really work..? He can always earn through other means. Probably, even right now he has enough money to last a generation.. I feel he must be banned for a few years.... probably 4 to 5 yrs, like Shoaib was done. There are lots of youngsters who can step into his shoes.

And frankly, a bad precedent should not be set by giving him an easy deal.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 30, 2008)

The problem is that the national team needs a one day spinner. Kumble out of scene means he is the only credible alternative.


----------



## ancientrites (May 1, 2008)

i think ban him for life.piyush chawla and murali kartik should get chance.


----------



## Renny (May 1, 2008)

But Sreesanth is no angel, that idiot kept on harassing and sledging the MI players, 

Harbhajan just lost his cool and slapped that school kid(Sreesanth), he deserved that slap and he should've got more for his pathetic conduct on the field, trash talking other players and what not,

Banning Harbhajan for a few matches is OK, but 11, thats too harsh.


----------



## ThinkFree (May 1, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> The problem is that the national team needs a one day spinner. Kumble out of scene means he is the only credible alternative.



If Pakistan can ban Shoaib Akhtar for five years for misconduct then why not Harbhajan? If he can slap a player from his own country, he may have called Symmo monkey as well.


----------



## sjstays (May 2, 2008)

bnoth bhajjji and sree are not quite angels.. there have been a lot of stories going round these days .. some say that sree provioked bhajji and a couple of other MI players. others say bhajji took out his frustration over sree.. then again.. physicall harmng another player is not acceptable in any sportsfield....!

we must treat this as a separate incident altogether.. as in australia he was provoked quite a few times and sometimes he replied to some irritating questions asked by the aussies temselves..!

banning him a few matches should work for him because he himself has ealised his mistake and has rendered an unconditonal aplogy. but gain if the smae inciudent is repeated then i tink he deserves a life ban!


----------



## confused (May 2, 2008)

just think about this:
Q. Have you heard of any player physically assaulting another player on field before? i think not.

this guy has crossed all boundaries, and his track record of discipline is for all to see.

So IMO, he definitely warrants a life ban.
[ofcourse he wont be banned, i just wonder what he'll do next ]


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 2, 2008)

Absolutely justified. Such kinda stupid acts at international level is never acceptable. That's not a gully cricket. International Players should have control over emotions.


----------



## Gursimran (May 2, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> Bhajji is a man always surrounded in controversies.. He has been regularly involved in disiplinary violations, and none in their right minds would forget too soon about the incidents that took place in the recent Aussie series. And to top it all came the recent slap (and the famous child-like cry  ) of Sreesanth. The whole nation (well, at least most) stood behind him in Aus. Not any longer.
> As of now, we are still awaiting BCCI action on Bhajji, but at least he's suspended from this edition of the IPL.
> What should be the BCCI action on him..? Should he banned from playing cricket for life..? Is it justified..? Or should he be let off with a warning and maybe some penalties..? Voice your thoughts here..
> 
> Ban Bhajji for life: Former Aus umpire




Never Listen to those australian coaches or umpires....


----------



## narangz (May 2, 2008)

^^ +1


----------



## techx (May 2, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> But Sreesanth is no angel, that idiot kept on harassing and sledging the MI players,
> 
> Harbhajan just lost his cool and slapped that school kid(Sreesanth), he deserved that slap and he should've got more for his pathetic conduct on the field, trash talking other players and what not,
> 
> Banning Harbhajan for a few matches is OK, but 11, thats too harsh.


 

++1 very true
he is a weed in the team


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 6, 2008)

^^^But still, he should know how to behave himself, and not assault some fellow player physically.


----------



## confused (May 11, 2008)

he should change his name to "Har-BAN-jan Singh". it will suit him perfectly, since he is gets banned every month or two.


----------

